
Show HN: Niche SaaS Idea Generator - parkeragee
https://ideas.parkeragee.com
======
koolba
_Meta idea_ : Have a web-page like this that splashes random words to generate
ideas and measure the click rate of users hitting the refresh button. The
longer the pause, likely the better the idea, at which point you flag that as
a potential good one for yourself.

~~~
blitzo
Longer pause doesn't mean better ideas. I pause because I never heard the
words before or because the words is longer than others.

------
sdsdsdsdsds
This is barebones. What we also need is some market analysis and some SWOT
analysis. I have been thinking of a crowdsourced website where each startup is
profiled under the categories 1) SWOT 2)Market size 3)Competitors 4)what does
it take to build MVP.

I think such a site will be valuable

~~~
typemismatch
Sorry, what dues SWOT stand for ? Google search is giving something else hence
asking you here lol.

~~~
RepressedEmu
It stands for Strengths, Weaknesses, Opportunities, and Threats. Basically a
matrix of [good/bad][internal/external].

------
intrasight
The idea this generated for me is a "SaaS Generator" site. Rather than a
random idea, user would select industry and service and business model, etc.
and then click "generate my application". Generated app would have a polished
placeholder responsive web site with multi-tentant IdP and drip email
marketing and GA analytics Stripe and QuickBooks accounting, and ... - all the
stuff you'd do for a SaaS business. Then add some copy and pricing and see if
it sticks. Not not much Minimal Viable Product and "Minimal Viable Pitch".
Generate a dozen businesses and then see which gets the most traffic. I think
such a SaaS Generator site would be super helpful.

------
helb
Good choice of app ideas and audience. I think i didn't get any complete
nonsense, as it's often the case with similar generators.

Edit: If someone is interested in all the "ideas", just open the .js file and
scroll to bottom.

------
jaworrom
A/B Testing for Churches! Convert more!

~~~
malux85
I got Sales Analytics for Churches ---

Just deploy a webserver that prints "0"

~~~
MVPhillips
hahahaha well done

------
thatgerhard
I must be honest, the red is hardcore on my eyes. Can you maybe make it a
little less "intense" :)

------
sbr464
The oppsdaily.com mailing list has been nice to get somewhat random/niche
ideas from. (I’m not affiliated)

~~~
typemismatch
HUGE ANNOYING problem with OppsDaily is that it FAILS to connect the makers
with the "Wanters". See the comments on the top voted ideas for example. Most
have 2 or 3 engineers / makers begging for contact info of the requestor /
Wanters.

Good idea, terrible execution.

~~~
sbr464
Good to know, I’ve never gone past reading the actual mailing list, was
curious about that process.

------
typemismatch
Congrats!

Why are the keywords underlined but not clickable??

Violates Basic web usage guidelines and is confusing!!

~~~
wattengard
It symbols words that will be replaced when you click the button...

------
rco8786
"CRM for Small Businesses" was the second one, kinda vague?

------
m_hdhazwan
remind me of my old project :)
[https://mohdhazwan.github.io/instaniche/](https://mohdhazwan.github.io/instaniche/)

------
the-dude
If ideas had any value, they would not be given away.

Ideas have no intrinsic value.

~~~
jetti
While true, I find that I have a very hard time coming up with ideas that I
could implement as a side project that makes money. Something like this could
potentially be helpful.

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
You don't have to come up with ideas: that work has already been done for you.
You only need to choose one.

To get an idea: gather the names of 50 software companies and perhaps 50
companies in other areas. Research all of them.

Somewhere in those 100 businesses, there is a domain that interests you, with
a product that you can improve on or market differently.

There's your side project.

------
aphextron
It literally suggested my current company. Nice work.

------
andrewstetsenko
you should add one more idea - 'Niche SaaS Idea Generator'

------
Capaverde
This is basically combinatorial contextless. A method of ranking and sorting
the generated ideas is needed.

------
fiatjaf
All the ideas are good to generate money, but bad for mankind and
civilization. There's already too much vendor lock-in and ausence of
communication between platforms.

We should aim for a single tool that would serve for all kinds of businesses.
What's the difference between a CRM for salons and one for bookstores?
Probably something that could be sold as a plugin, or -- if the underlying
system is good enough -- implemented with a bit of custom code.

That's what Fieldbook and Airtable are trying to do, and I sincerely hope they
succeed (although they're awful, the tool I'm building myself is much better).

~~~
sbr464
+1

